# any 2019 CES news?



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

just wondering if anyone has a scoop on anything neat coming to car audio in the year's CES? specifically wondering if anyone is gonna doa better in dash navi unit? anyhoo, CES is coming soon and i'm interested in the scoop!


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

Those that know solid news are likely under NDA. All we have is speculation and rumors. Be patient.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I gave up on headunits, they are a waste of money for there specs. I'm currently running RCA's from my amp to aux directly to my DAP. It gives me more volume and less complexity with better components and measurements. I wouldn't hold my breath for ces 2019, there won't be a audio revolution.

Your be waiting till your death for a true headunit of substantial quality. Sony rsx-gs9 and pioneer deh P99rs were the last of a dying breed, both being discontinued.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

K-pop sucks said:


> I gave up on headunits, they are a waste of money for there specs. I'm currently running RCA's from my amp to aux directly to my DAP. It gives me more volume and less complexity with better components and measurements. I wouldn't hold my breath for ces 2019, there won't be a audio revolution.
> 
> Your be waiting till your death for a true headunit of substantial quality. Sony rsx-gs9 and pioneer deh P99rs were the last of a dying breed, both being discontinued.


I know I'm probably holding on to the p99 until an android unit comes with optical out. Although the clarion NX 706 and 807 due to their optical out and flac playback capabilities are very tempting as well. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

CoLd_FuSiOn said:


> I know I'm probably holding on to the p99 until an android unit comes with optical out. Although the clarion NX 706 and 807 due to their optical out and flac playback capabilities are very tempting as well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


i know its not the thread for this, but with modern tech, there isnt much of a need for optical out of a radio. A good analog to digital conversion is actually usually better than a digital to digital conversion. also, bit depth doesnt get crushed when lowering volume


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> i know its not the thread for this, but with modern tech, there isnt much of a need for optical out of a radio. A good analog to digital conversion is actually usually better than a digital to digital conversion. also, bit depth doesnt get crushed when lowering volume


That would be fine in case of a head unit which has a decent dac, the problem with most Android head units is that they don't have very capable dacs plus the output is usually limited to 2v. I still don't understand why most manufacturers aren't moving to an android based OS for their units. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asdcreation (Dec 11, 2018)

Focal utopia m ,although it's already released still havent seen much in north America, ordered a 3.5wm over a month ago havent got it yet,its full system is getting showcased in ces


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Ill be there Friday.*


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Can we get shallow subwoofer will full mesh grills? 

I get most car speakers not needed grills but 9/10 your sub could use a grill.

Also, I wish there was a generic idatalink piece for a tablet. Would love the Meastro RR functions on a tablet (plzgod)

For now I would have to settle for Carista App to get similar functions. Which has a subscription... ><


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm


????


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> ????


"mmm" my way of staying in the loop on this post.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I didn't know focal released a Beryllium car line. That tweeter looks pretty small dimension wise. Especially compared to my Esotar e110. Probably could actually do a 3 way setup with that. Too bad I can't stand bright speakers and prefer soft dome tweeters.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

K-pop sucks said:


> I didn't know focal released a Beryllium car line. That tweeter looks pretty small dimension wise. Especially compared to my Esotar e110. Probably could actually do a 3 way setup with that. Too bad I can't stand bright speakers and prefer soft dome tweeters.


they have had beryllium car drivers for years now. 10+


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> K-pop sucks said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know focal released a Beryllium car line. That tweeter looks pretty small dimension wise. Especially compared to my Esotar e110. Probably could actually do a 3 way setup with that. Too bad I can't stand bright speakers and prefer soft dome tweeters.
> ...


I guess I forgot and don't pay attention to focal products ?


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

I cant imagine anything huge being announced/released as it seems most of them want to show/announce new stuff at places like knowledgefest etc. CES isnt real car audio friendly.


----------



## 307Bronco (Dec 11, 2016)

Sub'd.

Came here for the juicy bits!


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

Five Star Car Stereo had a FB live show tonight that talked about a good amount of stuff coming from the big names. 

https://www.facebook.com/fivestarcarstereo/videos/286308552052311/


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kinda wanna see pics of pioneer new amps, Kenwood type r 6x9 component set, Kenwood new 6x9 midbass and their new 2.5" mid and their 3" two way. Curious about any new headunits.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking forward to more info on that new Pioneer 8" touch screen / brain module mentioned in that 5star video.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

karmajack said:


> Five Star Car Stereo had a FB live show tonight that talked about a good amount of stuff coming from the big names.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fivestarcarstereo/videos/286308552052311/


So Alpine is coming out with a dumbed down version of the Halo 

I was hoping they’d actually upgrade it. With the news we have so far, Kenwood upgrading to wireless CarPlay solidifies their position at the top in my opinion.

Aesthetically though, I still think the Halo would be the best pick for my car.. until I turn it on and see the crappy screen resolution


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Wireless CarPlay is cool, but I want optical out lol!!!!


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Truthunter said:


> Looking forward to more info on that new Pioneer 8" touch screen / brain module mentioned in that 5star video.


I forgot about the pioneer- I believe they said Metra will be coming out with a bunch of dash kits to fit this screen. If they make one for the Camry, this may be a big contender.


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Don’t forget Pioneer is Chinese owned now. Not sure that is good or bad, but makes me reconsider.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Chris12 said:


> I forgot about the pioneer- I believe they said Metra will be coming out with a bunch of dash kits to fit this screen. If they make one for the Camry, this may be a big contender.


One could only hope. At least one good thing about the Camry is there is so damn many of them that it gets the aftermarket's attention.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Only things I have seen so far are

Kenwood - released (7) new units 9XX06 line and now an XR labeled line. They also released dumbed down versions of the last years Excelon stuff with standard resistive screens (ie these new cheap Excelon models probably are just using up old parts)

Pioneer - Saw one new NEX unit. meh

Alpine - ???? nothing yet that I have seen. 

Sony - faster version of last years model. Still no wireless CP/AA

JVC - Model year upgrade to last years models. Meh.

Clarion - did not look

Jensen/Dual/Etc - LOL why

Rockford / Kicker / Etc - Have not seen anything interesting yet. I wish Rockford would make headunits again.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> i know its not the thread for this, but with modern tech, there isnt much of a need for optical out of a radio. A good analog to digital conversion is actually usually better than a digital to digital conversion. also, bit depth doesnt get crushed when lowering volume


I will absolutely disagree.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Latest update, saw a bit more info on the Kenwood.

Looks like the added Miracast and both AA/CP thats now wireless.

Happy about the Miracast, having to do things through a proprietary app was dumb.

Its strange to me that Carplay REQUIRES a CAN connection for speed pulse. LOL.

Oh well, im using Android Auto, and grounded that brake wire will be. 

Unless Alpine/Pioneer make miracles, looks like its Kenwood wins for me again.

NOW IF ONLY THEY COULD MAKE A BLUETOOTH CHIP THAT LASTS LONGER THAN 4 YEARS.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I decided to skip it this year, so no pics from me. Perhaps JT or some of the others will get something worthwhile. 

In the mean time, here is a link dump for today. I'll try not to duplicate press releases...

Sony adds carplay to high powered series

Pioneers wild new radio

Jensen intros two alexa decks

Pioneer intros new wireless radios alexa

Kenwood jvc intro wireless carplay

Pioneer intros modular radios teams with metra

Massive Audio to Intro More Than 24 New Products at CES - 12 Volt News - Fresh Industry News Since 199412 Volt News – Fresh Industry News Since 1994

AudioControl Brings Exciting New Mobile Audio Products Plus Corvette Stingray Demo Car to CES - 12 Volt News - Fresh Industry News Since 199412 Volt News – Fresh Industry News Since 1994

Phoenix Gold Announces the Launch of MX Series at CES 2019 - 12 Volt News - Fresh Industry News Since 199412 Volt News – Fresh Industry News Since 1994

New KENWOOD X-Series Amplifiers Focus on OEM Compatibility - 12 Volt News - Fresh Industry News Since 199412 Volt News – Fresh Industry News Since 1994


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

Brules said:


> Don’t forget Pioneer is Chinese owned now. Not sure that is good or bad, but makes me reconsider.


I can't find anything about that. Link? 

Only thing I can find is this: https://global.pioneer/en/ir/announcements/


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Truthunter said:


> One could only hope. At least one good thing about the Camry is there is so damn many of them that it gets the aftermarket's attention.


Meh.. It sorta works like that but kinda not. 

Aftermarket builders definitely take in consideration sales numbers of cars but that isn't the only factor. Toyota may sell 4x the amount of Camrys in USA than Jeep sells Wranglers. Yet there are TONS more for the Wrangler than the Camry. It's because for the most part Camry owners leave their Camrys alone and don't upgrade them.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by SkizeR View Post
> i know its not the thread for this, but with modern tech, there isnt much of a need for optical out of a radio. A good analog to digital conversion is actually usually better than a digital to digital conversion. also, bit depth doesnt get crushed when lowering volume


I don't understand this - when does the digital/digital conversion occur ? Isn't it source->optical->DSP->DAC->analog ? 

A little nervous about that volume thing too, as I control volume from my head unit into the DSP - supposed to be digital all the way though but I've often wondered what affect encoding the volume into the digital signal has. I was hoping it was as I said, encoded, but my fear was that it works more like you say, it just reduces the amplitude value of the digital signal which would indeed reduce the amount of bits available for information.


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for the links rton20s! 

Link about Pioneer: 

https://www.malaymail.com/s/1701092/pioneer-bought-by-hong-kong-fund


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Zapco is dropping some info on Facebook, but not much detail. 

"First pictures of the new ST-D Mini Amps. And the smallest model with a car key, to show the extremely compact sizes of these amps. Also with comm port for HD Bluetooth streaming (with optional HD BT module)."

(EDIT) ADDITIONAL INFO:
"The Mini-Amps Series includes three 4-channel amps with 35 Watts RMS/Ch @ 4Ω (ST-34D MINI), 60 Watts RMS/Ch @ 4Ω (ST-64D MINI), and 90 Watts RMS/Ch @ 4Ω (ST-104D MINI) at less than 0.5% distortion. And all have the HD Bluetooth Module port."

































(Next to some Hybrid Legatia X tweeters)

















And one more from Zapco just for fun...









It also looks like Hybrid is releasing a shallow mount, 2 Ohm Unity 6...


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ive always kinda wondered. Whats the point of shallow 6s? 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Ive always kinda wondered. Whats the point of shallow 6s?
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


There are plenty of applications for shallow drivers of all sizes. It all comes down to how and where they will be installed. A lot of vehicles don't have a ton of depth in the doors. Or if they do, they may have a window track or door stop that will absolutely ruin your day. Shallow drivers can also be advantageous for kick panel installs.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Ive always kinda wondered. Whats the point of shallow 6s?
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Its for when you need a 6 inch driver where not a lot of depth is available..

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Those Zapco amps are tiny! Very impressive.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Brules said:


> Thanks for the links rton20s!
> 
> Link about Pioneer:
> 
> https://www.malaymail.com/s/1701092/pioneer-bought-by-hong-kong-fund


Pioneers dead


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

K-pop sucks said:


> Pioneers dead


I wouldn't start digging their grave just yet.


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

That Zapco digital amp.....


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Brules said:


> That Zapco digital amp.....


I totally missed that.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Those mini Zapco amps just gave me an idea of a glove box amp rack. Can't wait to see the pricing and ship date on those.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

manish said:


> Those mini Zapco amps just gave me an idea of a glove box amp rack. Can't wait to see the pricing and ship date on those.


Why would anyone bother to do a glove box amp rack? Talk about a waste of space. If you're all about space saving why not mount the amps in the doors lmao


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Ive always kinda wondered. Whats the point of shallow 6s?
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Many vehicle manufacturers put the power window track directly behind the door speaker. This severely limits the available depth available for after market drivers. I’ve seen plenty that had less than 2.5” of total depth between the door panel and the window track. It’s becoming more and more common.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

K-pop sucks said:


> Why would anyone bother to do a glove box amp rack? Talk about a waste of space. If you're all about space saving why not mount the amps in the doors lmao


No creativity on your end I guess. say you have a very compact car, and you running a basic setup, you could put a pair of the 4 channels in the glove box, one for the front stage and the second bridged for an under the seat 8/10" sub. At that point in an install like that, why would you run wires to the rear when you don't have to? short RCA to amps, short speaker wire runs, basically there are a lot of scenarios where one would hide a small amp or 2 up front. Remember not every customer wants amps in their trunk. the point is amp this small changes the options an installer has with the customer.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

K-pop sucks said:


> Why would anyone bother to do a glove box amp rack? Talk about a waste of space. If you're all about space saving why not mount the amps in the doors lmao


Why wouldn't I put them in the doors? A couple of reasons...


The doors are a wet environment and I haven't seen anything to indicate that these are marine amplifiers.
Beyond the typical movement of the vehicle, doors are subject to high velocity impact by operational design.
There are just too many better places in just about any vehicle to tuck amps this small out of sight, rather than consider door mounting. The previously mentioned glove box could be a good solution, just as under/in the dash, under seats, or behind factory panels are other good solution. All of which avoid the two issues I listed above.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Time for another dump...

Alpine Gives Halo New Interface

Kenwood Intros Its First Shalow Mount Mechless Radios

Alpine Intros First Powered Subwoofer with DSP

Alpine Intros Unique Radio Amp

Kicker Lowers Prices

First Radio with Wireless Qi Charging?

Pioneer Teams with LowJack


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm very excited with the lower pricing of Kicker subwoofers and the new interface of the Halo9.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> I'm very excited with the lower pricing of Kicker subwoofers and the new interface of the Halo9.


I was shocked to see the pricing change from Kicker. I have a feeling that they are about to move a whole lot more units. 

On the Alpine front, I am still just not that excited. I like the Halo head units in theory, but so much of what they are seem like half steps from Alpine.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I was shocked to see the pricing change from Kicker. I have a feeling that they are about to move a whole lot more units.
> 
> On the Alpine front, I am still just not that excited. I like the Halo head units in theory, but so much of what they are seem like half steps from Alpine.


Agreed on the Kicker front. They have been a great partner to us and with these lower prices we'll be able to offer them to many more customers. 

Agreed on the Alpine. We put a Halo9 in a car today and two things bug me: Screen resolution and lag. I just can't get over those two things.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> Agreed on the Kicker front. They have been a great partner to us and with these lower prices we'll be able to offer them to many more customers.
> 
> Agreed on the Alpine. We put a Halo9 in a car today and two things bug me: Screen resolution and lag. I just can't get over those two things.


I think Alpine went the wrong direction with Halo. Last year they had a fairly unique product, but it had some short comings (you listed the big ones). Now they have competition looking to mimic or improve their design and they went down market? 

It is already a fairly costly unit. Get the UI cleaned up with no lag, throw in the kitchen sink of features and give us a true HD capacitive touch screen. 

Also, after seeing press release for the DDX9906S, I am glad I grabbed the DDSX9905S. I don't think I'll need the new features and won't have to deal with the new OBD2 connection requirements.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I think Alpine went the wrong direction with Halo. Last year they had a fairly unique product, but it had some short comings (you listed the big ones). Now they have competition looking to mimic or improve their design and they went down market?
> 
> It is already a fairly costly unit. Get the UI cleaned up with no lag, throw in the kitchen sink of features and give us a true HD capacitive touch screen.
> 
> Also, after seeing press release for the DDX9906S, I am glad I grabbed the DDSX9905S. I don't think I'll need the new features and won't have to deal with the new OBD2 connection requirements.


Ya... I don't think the people 'upstairs' got the message. A better GUI, faster processor and a better display and the Halo9 would be a true unique winner. 

Wireless CarPlay and Alexa is really the only big differentiating factors.. But it makes the DDX9905S at a discounted price a true value. We have 2 left on our shelf and once they're gone that'll be it!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

But why not just run a tablet??

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> But why not just run a tablet??
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk












Ask all of the people that have run tablets and have either switched back or are planning to switch back. 

The Halo products allow you to pretty simply incorporate a modern head unit with a "floating" table appearance into just about any vehicle. It takes substantially less fabrication work and in many cases is much more easily reversible.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Id like to have a conversation about why people don't like tables because ill probably be running one soon but i don't wanna go off topic

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Id like to have a conversation about why people don't like tables because ill probably be running one soon but i don't wanna go off topic
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


I can give you a laundry list of why not to run a tablet but that's not the discussion at hand.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Tables are the devil


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

manish said:


> K-pop sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone bother to do a glove box amp rack? Talk about a waste of space. If you're all about space saving why not mount the amps in the doors lmao
> ...


What are you talking about a damn smart car? Put the both amps under the seat since there tiny enough to fit in a glove box.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

rton20s said:


> K-pop sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone bother to do a glove box amp rack? Talk about a waste of space. If you're all about space saving why not mount the amps in the doors lmao
> ...


The outer door skin, not inner with moisture. Why waste space with the glove box or console. Just put them under the seat or inside an interior panel to the body.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

K-pop sucks said:


> What are you talking about a damn smart car? Put the both amps under the seat since there tiny enough to fit in a glove box.


Smart car? Dude my Jeep Grand Cherokee has the battery under the seat. And me personally under the seat is horrible location. People sit in my back seat so that 
Means melted snow for example near my amps, or better yet in a true SQ setup, I don't want to possible noise from the electronics of my computer and power seat motors causing interference. You act as if it's never been done before, Google amp installed glove box. Lots of people have used that space. And for me I don't use my glove box for anything but napkins. My vehicle have tons of storage, but yeah you try installing your amps on the door card, along 6 tweeters and pro-audio setups


----------



## 50TYSON (Mar 7, 2011)

How about a capacitive touch Apple Carplay HU with a volume knob.


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

50TYSON said:


> How about a capacitive touch Apple Carplay HU with a volume knob.


Definitely . . . plus wireless CarPlay, great DAC, single DIN with motorized screen (so there's room for a Helix Director in other DIN slot), no internal amps, and two USB ports.

Pioneer AVH-3400NEX comes close. Not capacitive, DAC seem OK (can do some HiRes), wired CarPlay, single USB.

We're such an esoteric group of consumers for the manufacturers, I don't think we'll ever get the best of all worlds.

-Scott


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

manish said:


> K-pop sucks said:
> 
> 
> > What are you talking about a damn smart car? Put the both amps under the seat since there tiny enough to fit in a glove box.
> ...


Get some rubber weather mats then lol you act as though components aren't adequately shielded in the amp from emi interference, measurements beg to differ. 

Sounds like paranoia and snake oil


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Any info on the pioneer with the 8" screen?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

50TYSON said:


> How about a capacitive touch Apple Carplay HU with a volume knob.


I haven't looked recently, but I made a comparative list of over 30 CarPlay head units a little over a year ago. And the list only included Kenwood, Alpine, Pioneer, JVC and Sony. Not a single unit had the combination you are asking for. Your best bet is likely to use an outboard DSP (which is a good idea anyway) and use the rotary knob on the controller to adjust volume.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Brules said:


> Don’t forget Pioneer is Chinese owned now. Not sure that is good or bad, but makes me reconsider.




A bit misleading but, approach with caution! 
https://www.channelnews.com.au/excl...lk-with-philips-after-gibson-brands-collapse/


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I haven't looked recently, but I made a comparative list of over 30 CarPlay head units a little over a year ago. And the list only included Kenwood, Alpine, Pioneer, JVC and Sony. Not a single unit had the combination you are asking for. Your best bet is likely to use an outboard DSP (which is a good idea anyway) and use the rotary knob on the controller to adjust volume.


Kenwood will have a unit that is really close to that this year. The DDX5706S.

-Apple CarPlay :thumbsup:
-Volume Knob :thumbsup:

No Capacitive though. It will be Clear Resistive. 6.2".

It won't be a 'dumbed' down stereo either. CD/DVD, 13band EQ, High Volt Out, Hi Res, FLAC, SiriusXM, Dual Phone connection,Maestro capability.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

evo9 said:


> A bit misleading but, approach with caution!
> https://www.channelnews.com.au/excl...lk-with-philips-after-gibson-brands-collapse/


That isn't the deal he is referring to. The buyout of Pioneer by Baring Private Equity Asia just hit the news cycle a month ago. This isn't finalized, but is likely to happen after a shareholder vote on January 25th. 

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Business-Deals/Pioneer-to-slide-under-Hong-Kong-fund-s-umbrella-and-delist

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/business/pioneer-electronics-firm-bought-by-hong-kong-fund-11010810

https://www.twice.com/product/pioneer-to-be-sold-to-hong-kong-investment-firm


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


rton20s said:


> That isn't the deal he is referring to. The buyout of Pioneer by Baring Private Equity Asia just hit the news cycle a month ago. This isn't finalized, but is likely to happen after a shareholder vote on January 25th.
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Business-Deals/Pioneer-to-slide-under-Hong-Kong-fund-s-umbrella-and-delist
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I know some of y'all chompin' at the bit for some of that new Dual hotness! What could possibly go wrong with a DD that retails for $90?

Dual Electronics Introduces New In-Vehicle Headunit

Axxess Expands its DSP Product Line with the New AX-DSP-X Series


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

rton20s said:


> I know some of y'all chompin' at the bit for some of that new Dual hotness! What could possibly go wrong with a DD that retails for $90?
> 
> Dual Electronics Introduces New In-Vehicle Headunit
> 
> Axxess Expands its DSP Product Line with the New AX-DSP-X Series


It plays flac..

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

50TYSON said:


> How about a capacitive touch Apple Carplay HU with a volume knob.





rton20s said:


> I haven't looked recently, but I made a comparative list of over 30 CarPlay head units a little over a year ago. And the list only included Kenwood, Alpine, Pioneer, JVC and Sony. Not a single unit had the combination you are asking for. Your best bet is likely to use an outboard DSP (which is a good idea anyway) and use the rotary knob on the controller to adjust volume.


I. Can't. Believe. It. 

I never bother looking at Dual, but I was curious. Sure enough. Capacitive screen, CarPlay and a volume knob. I'm sure it is still not a great unit, but it checks the boxes. 

DAC1025BT - Digital Media Receiver with Apple CarPlay?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I. Can't. Believe. It.
> 
> I never bother looking at Dual, but I was curious. Sure enough. Capacitive screen, CarPlay and a volume knob. I'm sure it is still not a great unit, but it checks the boxes.
> 
> DAC1025BT - Digital Media Receiver with Apple CarPlay?


1A charging USB port. Lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> 1A charging USB port. Lol.


Dual.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Lets all remember what happens to your Dual unit at the 1 years mark!........ 

If you forget, here is a helpful tool.


*D*oesn't

*U*sually

*A*lways

*L*ast


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

rton20s said:


> I know some of y'all chompin' at the bit for some of that new Dual hotness! What could possibly go wrong with a DD that retails for $90?
> 
> Dual Electronics Introduces New In-Vehicle Headunit


Perfect for the test bench for testing other equipment at a budget price.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Mike Bober said:


> Perfect for the test bench for testing other equipment at a budget price.


Thanks for this enlightenment.

After I read about this $90 DD unit I found myself wondering what end user would ever purchase this thing.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

For those of you who don't feel like you get spied on enough already...

Scosche Intros Alexa for the Car

Kicker has been posting videos to their FB page. One of the more interesting introductions is a new shallow mount L7T. It looks almost like the took their CompRT motor design and shroud and added a square basket, cone, surround, etc.

Kicker L7T Subwoofers









I also haven't seen any official press releases, but Orca was showing off some of the new stuff from Mosconi. (Courtesy of JT.)


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

In ear auto tune. Looks promising

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Got to love Mosconi!


Looks 10 years behind....

Sounds/quality 10 years ahead.


I am a big fan of auto-tune for the market. Even if it is basic time alignment and ~31 band EQ for 1 - 6 channels.

The folks that do auto-tune good, make everything for most consumers so much easier and sound mostly better (besides a few quirks)


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I almost forgot, someone on FB posted that Dayton announced these guys...

"12” high excursion Reference Series (RSSHE) driver, dual spiders, overhung 3” voice coil with triple stacked magnets, aluminum RSS cone, high roll surround from the UM12, looks promising. Supposedly will be available from 8-18”."


----------



## slacktide (May 11, 2015)

Anyone heard anything regarding new MOST interfaces / DSPs /amp combos from mObridge? Press release says MOST25, MOST50, MOST150 compatible. 

https://www.prlog.org/12739543-mobridge-selected-for-ces-2019-innovation-awards-honoree.html


----------



## diy_darryl (Feb 7, 2018)

Anything out yet on the new 8" Pioneer units with a 1" thick monitor and remote Brain box? Capacative Screen, Wireless CarPlay.......

Metra is supposedly making install kits to be announced soon.

The model numbers are DMCH-2550NEX (6.8") and DMCH-5500NEX (8") but google produces NOTHING! 

Looking to upgrade mine and my wife's HU soon and want to check these out first.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like Stinger will be shipping their Halo competitor, the ELEV8, soon. For those considering this unit, let's hope that AAMP has learned their lesson from the Rosen fiasco and has made better choices after dumping them. 

AAMP Floating Radio Ships This Month

Kenwood has a new 6x9 offering for 2019. Designed to be paired with a 3.5" coax speaker or 2.75" wideband/full range speaker. Looks like the 3.5" and 2,75" can be ordered separately, but not the 6x9. Sounds of Tristate are already listing the component sets for $220 and the smaller drivers for $70.

Kenwood Introduces New 6x9 Inch eXcelon Component Sets


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow! Now that's stepping up to the plate for Kenwood. Price is impressive as well, but hopefully this is something more than just factory replacement and has good build quality. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

rton20s said:


> Looks like Stinger will be shipping their Halo competitor, the ELEV8, soon. For those considering this unit, let's hope that AAMP has learned their lesson from the Rosen fiasco and has made better choices after dumping them.
> 
> AAMP Floating Radio Ships This Month
> 
> ...


I really like the this new floating screen concept. I don’t know if I’d ever buy $1k “Stinger” HU though..


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

rton20s said:


> Looks like Stinger will be shipping their Halo competitor, the ELEV8, soon. For those considering this unit, let's hope that AAMP has learned their lesson from the Rosen fiasco and has made better choices after dumping them.
> 
> AAMP Floating Radio Ships This Month


Interesting... I knew others would get on board with this concept after the success Alpine has had with the Halo. I like that it has knobs, APTx & Toslink out. I don't like the shape & contours.

Bravo to them for actually having information up on their website about it already.

https://stingerelectronics.com/catalog/multimedia/un1880


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Wow! Now that's stepping up to the plate for Kenwood. Price is impressive as well, but hopefully this is something more than just factory replacement and has good build quality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks like they were designed as stock replacements. It will be interesting to see how they stack up to the current Harman offerings. Either way, it is good to see more brands step into this arena. 

You can check out the 2019 brochure which provides a little bit of information. Beyond what is there, it seems that when purchases separately, the two smaller drivers ship with a simple first order high pass filter at 850Hz. 

https://www.kenwood.com/usa/car/support/pdf/eXcelon_Brochure_2019.pdf



Chris12 said:


> I really like the this new floating screen concept. I don’t know if I’d ever buy $1k “Stinger” HU though..


I have a similar reservation, hence my Rosen comment. We had one in my wife's GLI and it was absolute garbage. I believe the Stinger has been installed in some of the employees vehicles for a while now. Hopefully that has led to some serious fine tuning and the unit is actually ready for prime time. 



Truthunter said:


> Interesting... I knew others would get on board with this concept after the success Alpine has had with the Halo. I like that it has knobs, APTx & Toslink out. I don't like the shape & contours.
> 
> Bravo to them for actually having information up on their website about it already.
> 
> https://stingerelectronics.com/catalog/multimedia/un1880


It does look like ergonomics were a primary concern for AAMP. The resolution is a bit disappointing though. Sure 600 is a step up from 480, but there really is no reason not to have at least a 720 in 2019.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like Zapco has updated their ST-D amp page. Included in the update are the Mini amps previously brought up in this thread, as well as a new ST-206D SQ and ST-204D DSP & ST-206D DSP. No detail pages for any of them yet. 

https://www.zapco.com/st-d-series


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

rton20s said:


> F
> Kicker has been posting videos to their FB page. One of the more interesting introductions is a new shallow mount L7T. It looks almost like the took their CompRT motor design and shroud and added a square basket, cone, surround, etc.
> 
> Kicker L7T Subwoofers


You wouldn't believe how many times people have asked me to put Square L7 subwoofers under the seat of their pick up trucks. It's a very common request and I think these will sell really well.



rton20s said:


> Looks like Stinger will be shipping their Halo competitor, the ELEV8, soon. For those considering this unit, let's hope that AAMP has learned their lesson from the Rosen fiasco and has made better choices after dumping them.
> 
> AAMP Floating Radio Ships This Month
> 
> ...





Bayboy said:


> Wow! Now that's stepping up to the plate for Kenwood. Price is impressive as well, but hopefully this is something more than just factory replacement and has good build quality.


Kenwood doesn't get a lot of love for their speakers but their XR and Excelon series stuff is really good. Like surprisingly good. We finally get a dedicated 6x9 midbass driver and a 2.5/3.5" speaker for all the Toyota/Chrysler/GM cars.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> You wouldn't believe how many times people have asked me to put Square L7 subwoofers under the seat of their pick up trucks. It's a very common request and I think these will sell really well.


If I recall correctly, that is the exact scenario that they mentioned in the FB video. I'm curious how they will stack up against the Comp RT. I'm guessing more output is a given with the increased cone area. 

On paper, the Comp RT line seems like one of the best offerings Kicker has right now. I almost picked up an 8" model for my sister in laws Tahoe, then found out it didn't come equipped with the OE subwoofer. 



Angrywhopper said:


> Kenwood doesn't get a lot of love for their speakers but their XR and Excelon series stuff is really good. Like surprisingly good. We finally get a dedicated 6x9 midbass driver and a 2.5/3.5" speaker for all the Toyota/Chrysler/GM cars.


I've been curious about the XR1800-P/1700-P, but never had a chance to hear them. Nor have I heard the "High Res"  models they introduced last year.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

K-pop sucks said:


> Why would anyone bother to do a glove box amp rack? Talk about a waste of space. If you're all about space saving why not mount the amps in the doors lmao


No thanks. I don't want my amps taking a shower every time it rains.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

rton20s said:


> If I recall correctly, that is the exact scenario that they mentioned in the FB video. I'm curious how they will stack up against the Comp RT. I'm guessing more output is a given with the increased cone area.
> 
> On paper, the Comp RT line seems like one of the best offerings Kicker has right now. I almost picked up an 8" model for my sister in laws Tahoe, then found out it didn't come equipped with the OE subwoofer.


They really knocked it out of the park with the RT. It fits everywhere and sounds good. It's our 'go to' shallow subwoofer for those without JL Audio money/proper enclosure. 



> I've been curious about the XR1800-P/1700-P, but never had a chance to hear them. Nor have I heard the "High Res"  models they introduced last year.


They are midbass monsters! XR1800P, 1700P, XP184C. Seriously the midbass is super impressive. Probably has to do with their oversized 7" design. 

The Hi Res models from last year are...meh. They sound good, but not $499 good. They're quite precise, but the high end is a little shrilling. At $300 they're a fine speaker, but not worth $500. Also, at 45 watts, they're just not beefy enough. We've got 2 pairs left on our shelves and we won't be reordering (if you know anyone I'd give them a killer deal on these).


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> They really knocked it out of the park with the RT. It fits everywhere and sounds good. It's our 'go to' shallow subwoofer for those without JL Audio money/proper enclosure.


One thing I was surprised Kicker didn't do this year at CES was to offer their passive raditators as stand alone SKUs. At least to dealers. Allow people to build their own PR systems. Maybe they are worried that the majority of they're dealers couldn't execute them properly, or they aren't designed to be adjusted/customized for specific design needs? 

I was also a bit surprised they didn't drop the price of their Q series components to coincide with the price drop on the subwoofers. 



Angrywhopper said:


> They are midbass monsters! XR1800P, 1700P, XP184C. Seriously the midbass is super impressive. Probably has to do with their oversized 7" design.
> 
> The Hi Res models from last year are...meh. They sound good, but not $499 good. They're quite precise, but the high end is a little shrilling. At $300 they're a fine speaker, but not worth $500. Also, at 45 watts, they're just not beefy enough. We've got 2 pairs left on our shelves and we won't be reordering (if you know anyone I'd give them a killer deal on these).


Thanks for the feedback on the Kenwood components. I thought the Hi Res models were a bit odd when I checked out the specs at CES last year. I can't say that it is too surprising that they haven't been your best sellers.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

rton20s said:


> One thing I was surprised Kicker didn't do this year at CES was to offer their passive raditators as stand alone SKUs. At least to dealers. Allow people to build their own PR systems. Maybe they are worried that the majority of they're dealers couldn't execute them properly, or they aren't designed to be adjusted/customized for specific design needs?
> 
> I was also a bit surprised they didn't drop the price of their Q series components to coincide with the price drop on the subwoofers.


Hmm. Good question. I know I've never felt the need to have a SKU just for passive radiators. 
It's funny you say that. I was going through the new dealer workbook for 2019 this morning and thought to myself 'hmm there's quite a large gap price wise between KS and QS'. 



> Thanks for the feedback on the Kenwood components. I thought the Hi Res models were a bit odd when I checked out the specs at CES last year. I can't say that it is too surprising that they haven't been your best sellers.


Yeah the reality matched what we felt about them on paper.. just blah. The $199 (184) and $299(1800p) are (IMO) significantly better. :surprised:


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

The minute I saw the post in this thread I pulled a seat out of the TR8 and measured for an some 8" L7T's to replace the round Pioneer's.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

free Google Home Hubs.


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Id like to have a conversation about why people don't like tables because ill probably be running one soon but i don't wanna go off topic
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Heat and battery charging issues basically.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Brules said:


> Thanks for the links rton20s!
> 
> Link about Pioneer:
> 
> https://www.malaymail.com/s/1701092/pioneer-bought-by-hong-kong-fund


https://www.audioxpress.com/news/fa...ics-establish-business-alliance-for-car-audio

Alpine is "in transition" too and is partnering with Faital in Italy


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

Patrick Bateman said:


> https://www.audioxpress.com/news/fa...ics-establish-business-alliance-for-car-audio
> 
> Alpine is "in transition" too and is partnering with Faital in Italy


check your Inbox please


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

diy_darryl said:


> Anything out yet on the new 8" Pioneer units with a 1" thick monitor and remote Brain box? Capacative Screen, Wireless CarPlay.......
> 
> Metra is supposedly making install kits to be announced soon.
> 
> ...


Here is what I found:
https://www.soundoftristate.com/pioneer-dmh-c5500nex

Pioneer DMH-C5500NEX 8" Modular Mechless Digital Media Receiver
Single Din Chassis with Component Display
8" Remote mountable screen
Full Flat Capacitive Touch Panel Display
Works with Apple CarPlay and Android Auto
Dual Inputs for Rear Camera
Spotify
8" VGA Touch Panel Display
MultiColor Illumination
Made for IPod and iPhone
Smartphone Compatible
Built in Bluetooth
Pandora
Wired Remote Input
Siri Eyes Free Google VR
Aux Input
USB Input
AVRCP Bluetooth
HD Radio
Mosfet 50wx4
Advanced Sound Retriever
3 RCA Preouts
MP3, WMA, AAC
SiriusXM Ready (Tuner and Antenna Sold Separately)
13 Band Graphic EQ
Hi Volt
Weblink for Smartphone Integration
idatalink Maestro Compatible
FLAC Audio


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh Please Dear God just give us a raw digital out. 
Or perhaps, if we have not sinned, a volume controlled raw digital out.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/NEX/DMH-C5500NEX

Network Mode, so that's a good thing.

Will it work with any S-DIN dash kit or will it need a special Metra kit?


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

The biggest find of CES for me was new Morel point source drivers - a 6.5" and a 4". Same profile as the Virtus Nano, but an integrated concentric tweeter. The 6.5" is shipping soon and the 4" is still in prototype, but I'm very excited about these for reasons.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

manish said:


> Here is what I found:
> https://www.soundoftristate.com/pioneer-dmh-c5500nex
> 
> Pioneer DMH-C5500NEX 8" Modular Mechless Digital Media Receiver
> ...



I see a DIVX logo on the monitor. People still use DIVX??????? Non-wireless CP/AA support is a miss for me.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Silvercoat said:


> I see a DIVX logo on the monitor. People still use DIVX??????? Non-wireless CP/AA support is a miss for me.


Mature code bases evolve slowly. If they already have support for the codec and the licensing fee is close to zero, the effort to pull support for it is probably significantly higher than the cost of ongoing support so no use in putting dev hours into it.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

alachua said:


> Mature code bases evolve slowly. If they already have support for the codec and the licensing fee is close to zero, the effort to pull support for it is probably significantly higher than the cost of ongoing support so no use in putting dev hours into it.


I get the licensing game (half the reason why things are expensive and we cant have nice things)

Just was shocked to see it front and center on the screen like it was a stand out feature. Its like putting the DVD logo on something. Yeh we get it, the DVD player plays DVDs lol


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

So that Stinger Elev8.... Toslink output! Looks kinda wonky.. Anyone lay eyes on it in person? If it sends a good signal through the optical output it should be making headlines around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Babs said:


> So that Stinger Elev8.... Toslink output! Looks kinda wonky.. Anyone lay eyes on it in person? If it sends a good signal through the optical output it should be making headlines around here.


I'm following this one closely. 5star on YouTube has commented on it a few times on their live shows. From what I gather - they are not yet available to the general public as they are still working out some bugs... but should be available soon.

And yeah, I agree the overall shape looks wonky. But I like that it has decent size knobs, and real buttons. Hopefully the toslink out is volume controlled.


----------



## krisl19 (Jan 26, 2009)

Truthunter said:


> I'm following this one closely. 5star on YouTube has commented on it a few times on their live shows. From what I gather - they are not yet available to the general public as they are still working out some bugs... but should be available soon.
> 
> And yeah, I agree the overall shape looks wonky. But I like that it has decent size knobs, and real buttons. Hopefully the toslink out is volume controlled.


Any update on the Stinger Elev8? I can't find reviews or reports of anyone using it. It has also disappeared from stinger's website.

I was going to spring for the new Kenwood DNX996XR, but this has toslink which I've been wanting to try for years. I'm afraid of being a guinea pig for something so new with so many moving parts, though.


----------

